# Battery-Holic



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi..um...............my name is Cale..........I like trains and......um.......well...um.....I run mine with Battery Power and this really cool RCS handheld *removes TX24 from shirt pocket and holds  above head like a geek*, ............yeah, and you know since I quit smoking....um, I carry it in my shirt pocket.........um it works really good........thanks * then takes seat on front row*


 


Honestly, I couldn't take the (0) on the RC and Battery Forum! Power to the People, Via 14.4v!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I love that little RCS transmitter! I have Aristo TE's myself, but wouldn't mind trading with somebody


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*I have both RCS and Aristo trackside [in cars/locos]TEs.  They both have their strengths.*


*JimC.*


----------



## traindude109 (Jan 2, 2008)

I will soon start converting my locos over to RCS/ battery power. I'm putting together my "logistics" now. hehe. 

I looked at a lot of systems, but RCS seemed to be the way to go. Well priced and lots of features. And I have heard nothing but good things about it.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Where can you find the best prices on the RCS/ battery power?


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

this would be a good place to start for a West Coaster/Hawaian, pricing is pretty much standard across the globe.

http://dnkgoods.home.mindspring.com/index.html

or rcs-rc.com

cale


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

You might contact our very own Curmudgeon.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

Posted By calenelson on 01/09/2008 6:26 AM
this would be a good place to start for a West Coaster/Hawaian, pricing is pretty much standard across the globe.

http://dnkgoods.home.mindspring.com/index.html

or rcs-rc.com

cale

Hey Tom, that's Daves' site...Rick, don't let the nickname fool you..he is really a Teddy Bear...well almost


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That's the dude! 

Finer folks are hard to come by.


----------

